# R.I.P Dino



## harlequinflame (May 4, 2014)

One of my Leopard Geckos passed away on Thursday night due to some form of heart problem, he was perfectly healthy, and even deceived everyone into thinking he had nothing wrong with him. Come Thursday night he was lethargic and wasn't responding. He was around 13 years old, as I took him and his brother Archie on when his previous owner passed away. 

R.I.P big guy, we miss you.

(Sorry for the terrible picture, its the only one I had and it was when I was showing someone then size of him)










______________________________
Nymphicus hollandicus 1.0.0
Rhacodactylus ciliatus 1.2.0
Eublepharis macularius 2.1.1
Pantherophis guttatus 1.0.0
Python regius 1.0.0
Ceratophrys cranwelli 0.0.1
______________________________


----------



## jsmith22 (Mar 14, 2014)

Horrible news, R.I.P Dino


----------



## Chez86 (May 20, 2014)

What a beauty, sorry for your loss


----------

